
Revolve folding 26-inch wheel could be a game-changer - igravious
https://newatlas.com/revolve-foldable-modular-wheel/52966/
======
Terr_
I don't understand the purpose of the pictured "Universal Wheel" and "Omni
Wheel" configurations.

In those modes it appears the neat new thing -- the big-folding-wheel -- isn't
participating in a meaningful way. It's just being "stored" in a odd spot...
and perhaps being used as an over-complicated weak axle that'll be very
expensive when it eventually warps or breaks.

~~~
Doxin
I think the idea there is that if you use these wheels in e.g. a folding
bicycle you can still easily move the bicycle on the (now collapsed) wheels.
You basically get to pick between big or small wheels depending on the
situation.

